# A Nightmare Before Christmas - drawing conclusions



## LazyGuitarist (Mar 17, 2005)

After watching 'A Nightmare Before Christmas' I came up with a theory that many of you may agree on (at least I hope you do) and most likely say "oh yeahhh...." but anyways here it is. This is only the second time I've written this down so please beware that it may be out of order or whatnot. Try and translate this to a high school setting and it may be of better use to understand. I will write my point from the movie and on the next line translate it into an easier understanding of it.

Jack Skellington is a prominent figure in the world he lives in and is practically worshipped by many.
~HighSchoolTranslation~ Jack is labeled as a goth. He is the most popular goth in his own group, but not known by anybody outside of it.

Jack discovers Christmas accidentally, after being catapulted into ChristmasTown.
~H.S. Trans.~ Jack takes interest in something that is already very popular with all the other kids at his school. 

Jack brings it back to HalloweenTown and tries to get all of the townfolk interested in it, because they mostly follow him they soon agree to it.
~H.S. Trans.~ Jack brings the popular thing to his friends and they all soon start to indulge in it and make it part of their lifestyle.

Jack tries to adapt Christmas in his own ideal and wants to set out on his own sleigh and deliver presents just as Santa Claus has.
~H.S. Trans.~ Jack starts to hang with the group of kids who originated this popular thing, the group of kids are the complete opposite of the people he is accustomed with.

Jack gets shot down by the police in ChristmasTown, and his plan of Christmas is ruined.
~H.S. Trans.~ Jack is violently rejected by the people who have originated this popular thing because he is not "one of them"

I know that may sound very messed up at the first read, but please try and think about it and give me any feedback that you thought after reading it, I'm trying to put it in better words so I could use help
Thanks


----------



## TheUberManlyMan (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes. This is a great beginning for a story, and the plot is very believable. I guess the next thing for you to do is to actually write the story. I would suggest making it very dark, much like Nightmare Before Christmas, and really play on Jack's inherent differences from the popular kids. You could also potentially make this really funny, too. Say, for example, you pick something firmly established in our society to be the new thing that Jack tries out, and really satirize it through Jack's dark bumbling. I'm looking forward to seeing how this turns out.


----------



## LazyGuitarist (Mar 17, 2005)

I appreciate the input, my hope is to use this as an example in a paper I am writing about acceptance and America's youth. But who knows? This could be translated into a story much like 'Nightmare', but thank you for the feedback


----------



## theCloudsTears (Mar 26, 2005)

you're very right and i agree with TheUberManlyMan =O) if you really wanted to you could make a great story out of it and also help america's youth at the same time by showing them a different outlook on it in case they have never looked at it in that way =O) good luck!


----------

